# Does creativity need a lot of consecutive time?



## DANIELE (Feb 5, 2019)

Here I am with another "philosophical" question about composition.

I asked about piano sketch in my "condition" and you people gave me some very precious advices so I'll try to ask some other thing.

How do you deal with little time for composing? I mean how full time workers like me deal with creativity when they came back from a day of working and maybe they have only a pair of hours to play something?

The most complicated phase of composing is the "creation" part when you think about rhythm, themes and other things for your track. Could you break this process to came back to it maybe the day after and so on? Is this dangerous to the result you want to achieve.

When I create something I feel very focused and I feel like I could stay like this for hours, then I have to stop to go to bed and maybe the day after it is not the same think and maybe I loose what I've done the day before.

How do you deal with this? How do you stay focused on an objective for maybe a week or more when you have to do many other things?

I record everything cames to my mind, I wrote it down maybe but I feel like I loose something while time flows away.

Let me know what do you think and maybe what is your "method" to stay focused even if life brings you away from music...

Thank you.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Feb 7, 2019)

douggibson said:


> We all have some strange inner resistance to our creativity. This is why it's really good to have set times in your calendar which you show up and work, regardless of how you feel. Masterpiece syndrome is common. Some pieces .... it is what it is. Just keep up the consistency.



Yeah, just write what you can and let the piece live. No more endless tweaking and editing a piece. Get the song done and start a new one.


----------



## MartinH. (Feb 7, 2019)

DANIELE said:


> I mean how full time workers like me deal with creativity when they came back from a day of working and maybe they have only a pair of hours to play something?



I think it's a bigger problem that that time is "after a full day of working" than that it's just one or two hours. I would suggest to try getting up (and going to bed) an hour earlier and doing that one focused hour in the morning before work and make the most of it. I've heard of other people who found that method very beneficial for getting e.g. a side business up and running.
So pretty much what @douggibson already said.


----------



## WindcryMusic (Feb 7, 2019)

I think the more important thing is to spend at least some time on it each day, without skipping days. Not so much that there needs to be a large number of contiguous hours spent on a single day in being musically creative, but that one avoids having too many days where one is unable to work this into their schedule at all.

I've been having a problem with the latter myself as of late, due to daytime work stresses not leaving me in an energetic or creative mindset in the evening, and as a result my creative impulses feel very, very rusty at the moment. Much like Doug and Martin have said above, I've been thinking about trying to adjust my sleep hours so that I have a few hours in the studio or at the piano in the early morning, before the rigors of the daytime job have had the chance to once again crush my soul.


----------



## DANIELE (Feb 7, 2019)

Thanks to all for your advices. Every time I compose I cross through the masterpiece syndrome and love-hate syndrome.
The first one is about: "Yeah, I'm about to begin the best piece of mine, this time the universe will fall at my feet, ok now I'm going to...I'm going to...oh f*ck!!"
The second one is about: "Ok, my idea is pretty great, I love it, I think it will be a great piece"...the day after..."Well...it's horrible, I don't like it, how the hell I could like it" and so on...this is where I found the most difficult part, to stay focused!

Pass through these passages is very difficult and hard, but once I've done with that I have to agree with myself that the next track will be better and I have to use the actual one to learn something new. It is a neverending way...

Another problem is that I cannot stop me from composing and making music and this gets me frustradet over time because I need much of it to get a work done. I think I should take a break from music sometime...
The only problem with this is the "call" of music in my head, it never stops so I don't know how to find the right balance...I'll try to do what you said to me and I'll try to adapt it to myself.


----------



## DANIELE (Feb 7, 2019)

WindcryMusic said:


> I think the more important thing is to spend at least some time on it each day, without skipping days. Not so much that there needs to be a large number of contiguous hours spent on a single day in being musically creative, but that one avoids having too many days where one doesn't get this into the schedule at all.
> 
> I've been having a problem with the latter myself as of late, due to daytime work stresses not leaving me in an energetic or creative mindset in the evening, and as a result my creative impulses feel very, very rusty at the moment. Much like Doug and Martin have said above, I've been thinking about trying to adjust my sleep hours so that I have a few hours in the studio or at the piano in the early morning, before the rigors of the daytime job have had the chance to once again crush my soul.



I'll think about composing early morning but I have to think also how to work for 9 hours during the day without falling asleep. I'd like to go to bed earlier in the evening but I have a late dinner due to work so it is not so easy.

Anyway I have to say I'm happy to have a job (like doug said), so I can pay my house and many other things I need (music libraries included :D).


----------



## WindcryMusic (Feb 7, 2019)

DANIELE said:


> I'll think about composing early morning but I have to think also how to work for 9 hours during the day without falling asleep. I'd like to go to bed earlier in the evening but I have a late dinner due to work so it is not so easy.
> 
> Anyway I have to say I'm happy to have a job (like doug said), so I can pay my house and many other things I need (music libraries included :D).



All true, and my own day job has allowed me to pay off my home mortgage as well as build up a fairly capable studio, etc. But the physical, mental and emotional cost is mounting, and at some point I'm not going to be able to bring myself to pay it anymore, and now I just hope to build up enough resources to be okay thereafter. I even have a target date in mind for that, one which I won't share publicly yet, but thank goodness it isn't all that far away. There's a light at the end of this tunnel, and beyond it ... nothing but music. Looks a lot like heaven, really.


----------



## Loïc D (Feb 7, 2019)

I still haven't figure out. 

But some thoughts :
- Think creatively in your regular work. I sometimes think about a theme / idea / mixing trick / arrangement when commuting, having a break, etc.
- Make list, or record a sketch on your phone, etc.
- When you got something, try it ASAP when you come back. Don't wait for days or weeks to try your ideas : the energy / motivation will be lost meanwhile
- Try to work more regurlarly, even if less time everytime. Work your music muscle.
- Try to finish what you started. Probably the most important, since it's the most daunting when composing scarcely in your free time (my HD is full of born-dead projects).
- Work with deadlines (real or self-established)

Again, I'm far from following all those rules.
I've got a hi-paid that comes with a high cost in energy & stress.
Also, I'm currently designing a template to allow me to sketch more quickly.


----------



## DANIELE (Feb 7, 2019)

WindcryMusic said:


> All true, and my own day job has allowed me to pay off my home mortgage as well as build up a fairly capable studio, etc. But the physical, mental and emotional cost is mounting, and at some point I'm not going to be able to bring myself to pay it anymore, and now I just hope to build up enough resources to be okay thereafter. I even have a target date in mind for that, one which I won't share publicly yet, but thank goodness it isn't all that far away. There's a light at the end of this tunnel, and beyond it ... nothing but music. Looks a lot like heaven, really.



I'm happy for you, for me it is still a very long way. As many human beings I always hope for something to happens one day to maybe work less and compose more but I have to clash with the real life every day.
I'm a dreamer but I'm always a real human with a real life.
I have a good work but the time and energy spent in it are more and more and sometimes I ask myself why I have this "gift" and I can't use it like I would...



LowweeK said:


> I still haven't figure out.
> 
> But some thoughts :
> - Think creatively in your regular work. I sometimes think about a theme / idea / mixing trick / arrangement when commuting, having a break, etc.
> ...



I try to do everything you are saying, the only things that make me worried is deadlines, because I cannot has to much near deadlines. I have to much of them at work.

I'm always working on my template to optimize it and to make it faster (see my other thread about sketching for example). I'm always looking for shortcuts and enhancements but I have to understand that the greatest limit is in my head.

What a good discussion it is becoming, thank you guys for sharing your experience, I feel less alone now.


----------



## joebaggan (Feb 8, 2019)

Great thread. I struggle with balancing my passion for composing with the realities of an unrelated and often demanding full time job. My most productive times are weekend mornings, but feel I should try music in early mornings more during the week, since my creativity is shot by the end of a work day. Really looking forward to retirement when I have more time to spend on music, but not too close for me unfortunately.


----------



## Wally Garten (Feb 12, 2019)

As others have said, do something every day. Even if it's just practicing your instrument. But really, to be "productive," in the sense of making recorded music (or written compositions), it's helpful to (a) set a specific, limited project goal and not deviate from it, and (b) do a small chunk of it every day.

I'm like you in that I only get an hour or _maybe_ two every day. So I have to do my music-making in small chunks. Right now I'm working on a project that's deliberately limited to one drum machine, one synth, and vocals. So far the process is kinda like this: One day (or over multiple days) I write lyrics. Another day I improvise with the drum machine and get some beats recorded. Another day I go back and review those beats and pick out the ones I like. On another day I do a first pass at vocals. Maybe I need a second pass -- that's another day. I might need a few days to do sound design for different synth parts, and a few days to write some initial motifs for each part. Maybe on another day I record those parts, or maybe I take a break from that part and go back and cut up the drums and vocals. As I get more pieces into the DAW, it starts to take shape, and then I evaluate what other pieces still need to be done. It's an iterative process. But the point is that every day I set one small goal that I can achieve (or at least do one pass at, knowing I'll have to come back and keep working on the same task tomorrow).

Bottom line: I think being project-focused and deliberately limiting your choices makes it easier to do the work in small pieces.

I don't really know how to answer your more philosophical question: whether being constrained in this way makes it harder to be genuinely creative. Am I reaching for the first, simplest musical or lyrical answer because I've got a limited amount of time? I don't _think_ so. I'll take as many one-or-two-hour sessions as I need to get to something I like. But it's hard to say for sure, and sometimes I certainly do wonder: if I had two more hours to think about this, or I weren't so tired, could I do something a little better? It's a constant struggle. But the only tools available to me are honest self-evaluation and the willingness to invest a few more one-to-two-hour sessions. So that's what I rely on.


----------



## I like music (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm in the same position. I'm trying to get better at hearing music in my mind, and being able to notate/write music (never learned growing up) so that as and when ideas strike (if I'm out) I can jot them down. Sometimes, I'll whistle into an audio recorded on my phone. 

... then later, I'll just watch shit TV and go to sleep. But yeah, I think spending time during the day (work breaks etc) to get _something_ done may also be helpful.


----------



## JohnG (Feb 12, 2019)

MartinH. said:


> I would suggest to try getting up (and going to bed) an hour earlier and doing that one focused hour in the morning before work and make the most of it.



I think I agree with that. Some people find themselves most creative at night but when I'm on a project I'm often up at 4 in the morning.

to the OP -- the other thing is to just sing into your phone's recording device. I write a lot of ideas down like that if I'm in the car and feel inspired. 

It's fast, if imperfect; it's also safer. I find it awkward to scribble notation while piloting a vehicle on the 405.


----------



## DANIELE (Feb 12, 2019)

Sometimes I'm inspired and I record many ideas on my phone, I've a huge amount of files recorded with my voice. Then I have to filter that a bit because some ideas are maybe not so good for me.

The problem is how to transport that in a full piece and how to put it down as you thinked it. This is why I have to spend some of my time for studying and not practicing.

All the process requires a lot of effort and I'm often on the edge of throw away everything and doing something else, anyway I force me to go further hoping to reach the objective.

It's very hard to be focused on one objective over time...very hard...


----------



## ptram (Feb 12, 2019)

Most teachers of creative writing and music composition say that you must work regularly, as much as you can each day.

I've always failed to be able to do more than sketching in my free time after work. To complete a work, I've always needed time, focus, silence. I need two days alone to clean my mind. Only at that point, the work's design appears as in a primal light.

There are various great artists who did the same in the history. The risk is to keep them as excuses not to try to work the methodical way.

Paolo


----------



## DANIELE (Feb 12, 2019)

ptram said:


> Most teachers of creative writing and music composition say that you must work regularly, as much as you can each day.
> 
> I've always failed to be able to do more than sketching in my free time after work. To complete a work, I've always needed time, focus, silence. I need two days alone to clean my mind. Only at that point, the work's design appears as in a primal light.
> 
> ...



Yes, you're right Paolo. This is why I force myself to do something every day as much as I can, to erase all the excuses and to fight them.

I'm like you I did something good only when I had some days to work on it. And often, when I have some days of pause from work (very rarely), I need at least one day to recover my mind and then I can compose something, sad story...


----------



## JohnG (Feb 12, 2019)

Don't be too hard on yourself. If you work full time it's hard to write -- energy and sheer time are important.


----------



## DANIELE (Feb 12, 2019)

JohnG said:


> Don't be too hard on yourself. If you work full time it's hard to write -- energy and sheer time are important.



As I said many times, composing for me is a need, this is why maybe often I complain about this. Thanks for your kind words anyway. I know I need to rest but my musical inner voice doesn't give me peace.


----------



## Saxer (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm most effective (and happy) when I know what to do when I start. For me it's good to keep an idea for the next day or work on an idea I thought about through the day (or night). Sitting down at the empty DAW with an empty head isn't a good start. So it's not too bad to interrupt the work.
I do music full time but it devides into different tasks. So there are a few days in most weeks when I can't work in the studio.


----------



## DANIELE (Feb 13, 2019)

Saxer said:


> I'm most effective (and happy) when I know what to do when I start. For me it's good to keep an idea for the next day or work on an idea I thought about through the day (or night). Sitting down at the empty DAW with an empty head isn't a good start. So it's not too bad to interrupt the work.
> I do music full time but it devides into different tasks. So there are a few days in most weeks when I can't work in the studio.



Well I'm not exactly talking about sitting with an empty head in front of my DAW but mostly about sitting with a head full of chaos after a day of work.
For example let's say that I have an idea, I listen to other tracks to consolidate it, I think about what I like to play, maybe instruments, mood etc...then I think about...no wait!! Go to bed...work as hell...ok where I was? Maybe...oh ok now I get it...think about how to put it down the piece, the shape of it, ok let's put down some theme, some sketch...oh crap I have to go to bed...and so on in an infinite loop...

What you are saying is right but you should have the freedom of managing all your time to do things the better way for you, I have not this freedom right now.
So break the process where maybe I wouldn't it is not the same of breaking it where you want to, maybe to do some other tasks or some rest.

I have an estabilished time to work where often someone else is telling me what to do, I have to rest in an estabilished time and so on...

I hope you understand what I mean...


----------



## Saxer (Feb 13, 2019)

You work too much.


----------



## DANIELE (Feb 13, 2019)

Saxer said:


> You work too much.



Maybe, but it's not my fault! I'd like to work less but if I want to eat I have to work.

Anyway do you mean on music or in general?


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 13, 2019)

MartinH. said:


> I think it's a bigger problem that that time is "after a full day of working" than that it's just one or two hours. I would suggest to try getting up (and going to bed) an hour earlier and doing that one focused hour in the morning before work and make the most of it. I've heard of other people who found that method very beneficial for getting e.g. a side business up and running.
> So pretty much what @douggibson already said.



Listen to inspiring music (even with headphones) whenever you have a chance to at work (listening to classic rock all day can really numb the muse). 

Have a thing you're working on and concentrating all your off time attention to (w/o it running into your responsibilities, of course). Think on it at work (this is where phone apps or even notation paper would come in super handy. I keep a few post-it sized notation paper pieces in my wallet, kitchen (some for when dining, others placed around where I'm cooking). 

Make what you're working on what you think of during all parts of the day you can get away with (again, outside personal commitements, etc.). When I worked in construction I'd daydream composing songs and guitar scalar patterns most of the day, by the time I went home, ate, and got to it I was bursting with ideas.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Feb 13, 2019)

Saxer said:


> You work too much.



Kind of like a music composer.


----------



## DANIELE (Feb 13, 2019)

Parsifal666 said:


> Listen to inspiring music (even with headphones) whenever you have a chance to at work (listening to classic rock all day can really numb the muse).
> 
> Have a thing you're working on and concentrating all your off time attention to (w/o it running into your responsibilities, of course). Think on it at work (this is where phone apps or even notation paper would come in super handy. I keep a few post-it sized notation paper pieces in my wallet, kitchen (some for when dining, others placed around where I'm cooking).
> 
> Make what you're working on what you think of during all parts of the day you can get away with (again, outside personal commitements, etc.). When I worked in construction I'd daydream composing songs and guitar scalar patterns most of the day, by the time I went home, ate, and got to it I was bursting with ideas.



Thank you, a very good advice.

Well, about listening to music I was generic. I mean, I listen to music when I'm studying or sometimes to get some inspiration or maybe because I'd like to do some interesting passage and I'm looking for something similar in other works. So I listen to music only for educational purposes while I'm trying to write something.

Maybe I have many ideas but I need to know ho to achieve that so I study harmony, orchestration and so on and I listen to other's music.

About write all day I'm thinking what I should use the most and buy it, I'm thinking about Samsung Note to have a pen to write something on some app, cause I think I could loose paper.


----------



## Saxer (Feb 13, 2019)

DANIELE said:


> Anyway do you mean on music or in general?


Hard to give any helpful hints here. If you haven't enough time for music because of work you either live with it or change something. I understand your situation but it is the simple truth.
I can live with it to get some interruptions when composing/arranging. Maybe working 2 x 3 hours per day on a track instead of 6 hours in a row. But that's something different than having 6 x one hour.


----------



## DANIELE (Feb 13, 2019)

Saxer said:


> Hard to give any helpful hints here. If you haven't enough time for music because of work you either live with it or change something. I understand your situation but it is the simple truth.
> I can live with it to get some interruptions when composing/arranging. Maybe working 2 x 3 hours per day on a track instead of 6 hours in a row. But that's something different than having 6 x one hour.



I know the truth and I'd like to change something but life happens in the mean time. I have a strong will but my body often doesn't follow it.
Right know I'm only looking for methods or advices or something to get the best from what I have (and you all are helping me a lot), in the mean time I'll try to change something to get a better life... :D

When I was at university I was studying 2-3 hours throughout the day and I could easily finish the exams in time. I did exactly like you do now...


----------



## ptram (Feb 13, 2019)

Two different strategies come to mind:

A) Work part-time, each day, with a regular schedule. Keep the morning for composing, the afternoon for regular job.

B) Schedule all the work in a bundle of weeks or months, then plan a few weeks for composing. No break allowed. Clients already informed in advance.

Contract with your principals or clients. Be very clear in making your composing time non-breakable. Make sure your time is yours.

I guess you are younger than me. So, I would suggest: don't think you need a lot of money. You need what is needed, and can spend less when income is slow. Money will never be enough, but time is much more important, and ends sooner.

Paolo


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 13, 2019)

DANIELE said:


> I know the truth and I'd like to change something but life happens in the mean time. I have a strong will but my body often doesn't follow it.
> Right know I'm only looking for methods or advices or something to get the best from what I have (and you all are helping me a lot), in the mean time I'll try to change something to get a better life... :D
> 
> When I was at university I was studying 2-3 hours throughout the day and I could easily finish the exams in time. I did exactly like you do now...


Don't feel too bad. I still struggle to organise my time properly. It's nearly midnight here in the UK. I have a mix to complete and I'm on the forum..


----------



## MatFluor (Feb 13, 2019)

I can only tell you what I'm doing, but maybe it helps.

I'm 33, make music for a little more than half my life. Trying to get a composer career going (currently libraries, and try the occasional short). I am an EIS student to get my theory knowledge up (under our dearest Farkle).
So, what's the rest?
- I work part-time (80%) at a university as researcher
- I have 20% (one day a week) for composition stuff (not counting weekends)
- I purchased gear from my salary to future-proof myself, because once I go fulltime, because chances are I cannot afford gear then
- I save as much money as I can, keeping my living standards low. Goal: be able to survive 2-3 years with 0 income while keeping the current living standard
- I married about three weeks ago - a wonderful and supportive woman. Currently, she is finishing her studies (no or little direct income), and we both are clear on the composing stuff - when I go fulltime, she is ready to bring in the cash that I do now.

There we go, future plan. That ties up in:
- I make music every day, be it 30 min or 3 hours
- I have one full day for music alone, plus 2 weekend days which I can fully use if I want
- I don't chase after gear for hours - I have all I need to make a living from that side, and I don't have enough to upgrade (only keep it running and repair if needed)
So - there's your time. All the planning above enables me to go forward, get better, get gigs and still maintain a "healthy enough" work-life balance.

Listen to your body. Make yourself a schedule if you need to, to block out "composing time" each day - let's say, the hour after dinner is reserved for you, and one evening (a couple hours) as well. In the longer time blocks you compose and refine your craft, in the shorter ones you listen, learn and get more knowledge (listen to good music, Analyse good music, maybe transcribe a bar or two). Yes, it takes some time, but that way I think you can get far as well.
Most important is work life balance. Spend time with your loved ones, or quality time with yourself (gaming, TV, whatever). Time is a resource, and like money, when the bank account gets empty, it will get tough.


----------



## DANIELE (Feb 14, 2019)

ptram said:


> Two different strategies come to mind:
> 
> A) Work part-time, each day, with a regular schedule. Keep the morning for composing, the afternoon for regular job.
> 
> ...



Well this is a long time objective but right now, where I live, working part time is not so good for pay taxes and many other fees our country charge us with!

My wife works too but she looked for a job for 5 years. I'd like to work part time but I can't right now and I have to deal with what I have. This is why I'm trying to "optimize" my work and my time asking here and there what other people do, so I can make a statistics and try understand better what direction I have to follow.

I don't want a lot of money, I'd like to have enough to live a good life. Here from our salary they take 30% (or more) and we have to pay a lot of taxes, the life is very expensive too. 

Thank you so much for your advice, I'll put it in my bag. 



MatFluor said:


> I can only tell you what I'm doing, but maybe it helps.
> 
> I'm 33, make music for a little more than half my life. Trying to get a composer career going (currently libraries, and try the occasional short). I am an EIS student to get my theory knowledge up (under our dearest Farkle).
> So, what's the rest?
> ...



Thank you.

Luckily I have a very supportive and good wife too!!

I could build my little studio thanks to her and I know I have to work to buy staff I need. I don't know if I'll do music as a profession but I know I want to spent less time working with chaos and stress every second.

You're right I should spend my time with my loved ones and maybe just resting and do something else sometime.

P.S. I'm 33 too. :D



douggibson said:


> Ear training, and improvising are great investments of your time. 20 minutes of focused ear training (transcribing) each day will give you steady progress.
> 
> This will be my last post here, so let me offer one last diatribe.
> 
> ...



Why are you talking of not posting here anymore? I think it is legit to have some question like this in mind and answering them could be useful to many other people that are trying to make their way in life and music.

I always asked myslef these questions, could I have spent my time better than this? I remember the university days when I keep distracting from my studies...

But then I saw that I passed the exams and do it well too in my own way, I then realized that we are all different and if someone else spent eight hours to do something and I spent two hours to do it my way there's not right or wrong way (always remaining within certain boundaries) to do something.

I have an addiction to learning, many things actually, so I often watch videos or read things on internet or on books. I think that reply to people that spent their time to help me is first of all a good behavior then I think that a good discussion is another way of learn things and trying many ways to learn things it is a good thing (forget my simple language, I'd like to be more specific).

So I'm not seeing this as "loosing time" but more as "invest the time". I always feel richer when I came from this kind of discussions.

You're right about time but my complain is more like a "I'd like to have more time to do what I love", and I know my brain enough to say this. So I'm trying to live with that limit and I'm trying to know if other people with the same "problem" as me have developed some ways to achieve the best result.

It's not a problem of motivation, it's more about find the right way for me. I'm trying to live with short, medium and long range objectives.

Right now I have this and I'd like to understand what I could do with this.

Also, in the end I think that some time spent in relaxing after a day of work is not a bad thing at all.

It's not so easy trying to explain all things I'd like to say but I hope you understand...


----------



## ptram (Feb 14, 2019)

MatFluor said:


> I married about three weeks ago - a wonderful and supportive woman.


Hey, congratulations!

(Finding a very rich wife is another solution; but that's a different matter…)

Paolo


----------



## AdamKmusic (Feb 14, 2019)

You just have to make time. I work a 8am-4pm job and spend most evenings composing. I only live with my GF though so no kids or other commitments which makes things easier. In the last year whilst working that day job I score a 75+ minute live stunt show! It’s more than doable, you just have to commit yourself to giving yourself at least 3/4 hours in the evening to compose.


----------



## DANIELE (Feb 14, 2019)

@douggibson I'm not quoting all your post because it's very long (and I appreciate it).

But I feel enriched, from you and other people that are posting here, I'm not looking for an hack, I'm looking for a method built on my and other experience like we always do when we study something.

I don't like to chat about emptiness, I like to chat about very concrete things. In this thread I was asking about creativity and if the situation in which I live now is good or not for it, just for recalibrate my expectation and my exercises. Then the discussion is expanded...

I do exercises, I write, I have a piano teacher and I study harmony, counterpoint and other things, plus I read books and watch video courses. But at the same time I found very useful information in this discussions. You know, sometimes in life you need some sort of confrontation with other people, because maybe you need some advice, some direction or maybe only some details to do better some things, other points of view.

I do and I'll do all the things I'll found useful from what you wrote up here, I learned a lot from other peoples, I grew up a lot thanks to other human beings that gave me different and precious advices.

I like to talk with other as I like to be alone, as I like to study as I like to walk as I like to do many other things...

I grab (and sometimes give) information and knowledge and then I practice them, I ask some more technical or theory questions or more philosophical ones right because I think about them and I grow and new questions came to my mind and so on...and infinite way of research...

You know what you know because of other people that leaved to you their knowledge, not only thanks to attention.

I agree with you and other here, I can do some of the things you all said to me right now and I'll do my best to try them out, I can't do other things actually but I'll keep them with me for other times.

Again I'm not thinking I'm loosing my time by replying to you and I'm sorry you think of it, I can tell you that you haven't lost your time because your 30 minutes are useful to me and maybe for others out there.

And to Yoda I should reply: "I'm not trying, I'm doing!".


----------



## DANIELE (Feb 14, 2019)

AdamKmusic said:


> You just have to make time. I work a 8am-4pm job and spend most evenings composing. I only live with my GF though so no kids or other commitments which makes things easier. In the last year whilst working that day job I score a 75+ minute live stunt show! It’s more than doable, you just have to commit yourself to giving yourself at least 3/4 hours in the evening to compose.



I actually work a 8 am - 6/7 pm job so I have less hours but I do my best with the time I have, I'm looking around to find somethin less time demanding and I hope to find it.


----------

